# New Ford



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Spotted this one at a local dealer

~Chuck


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Gotta be either 650 or 750. That narrow grill makes it look like a Freightliner.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Is that an Isuzu or Mitsubishi-Fuso next to that Ford?


God I cant believe I am on a Ford Site? yeccchhh my GM's will never forgive me.


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

The Ford in the picture looks like a F650 lopro chassis. I believe that it comes with 19.5" rubber


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Jeff, try this link... they sell Chevy, Ford, Isuzu, and any used brands.....

http://www.allamericanford.net/gateway/index.cfm

~Chuck


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

wow ford heaven.

Geoff


----------



## Defective (Jul 13, 2002)

It looks like they had a fire in the body shop...

Is it just me? Or, do new trucks these days tend to look half melted?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The 650s & 750s use the same cabs as the Super Duty pickups. I'm thinking about those West Coast mirrors for my new truck, they bolt on.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

Pelican, 

I like the trailer tow mirrors on our new trucks (99+) and my own truck. our older 450's have a west coast style, and its $80 to replace the glass when you rip them off the truck, plus most of the time we end up denting the door trying to replace the mirror. I'm sure your more careful with your trucks, but we run a large fleet, and i've replaced several mirrors over the past few years, because drivers got to close to another truck in our own yard and ripped them off. You don't have enough surface area with the trailer tow mirrors? or do your trucks only have those small mirrors? well just my thoughts.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm a former trailer driver, I guess I got used to using them and miss them. The tiny spots in the Ford mirrors just don't show enough picture for me, plus I want to add heated mirrors.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

The new Ford F-650's are very nice. We just received delivery of one last month. Same thing pretty much except NOT the low pro style. The cab is the same basic thing as the F-250 and up and they handle just as easy. Also, the turning radius is fantastic. Jake.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Anyone know if the 850 is still available?


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Not sure. I didn't see anything over an F-750 when I was shopping trucks back in the spring. I was at nine different Ford dealerships back then. Not all were heavy Ford truck dealers but the the one's that were carried a lot of trucks on their lots. Anything heavier were Sterlings or other heavy brands. Jake.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

No more 850, till 2007, when Ford can build big trucks again. 

Geoff


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Woa! Ford building big trucks again! I have heard many different stories about Ford and heavies recently, (Louisville/Sterling back from Freightliner and the International Blue diamond project). Is this true? Would be nice . Jake.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I have heard that in 2007, Ford will be building something big again. If they get it from sterling or International, I have no clue.

Geoff


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Cool! It will be interesting to see. Jake.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I've driven quite a number of trucks, and the Louisville was always my favorite. Interior room, visibility and driver layout were hard to beat. I was disappointed to see that line go. I'll be interested to see what they come up with.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Pelican, I agree. The Louisvilles were always a truck that I felt were comfortable to operate as well as to ride in. I was very upset, (for many reasons), when Ford sold to Freightliner back in 97'. It was three weeks after we purchased our newest Louisville. Jake.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

*Trucking*

I used to drive for Grand Union out of Mt Kisco Ny, for 20 years. Company trucks were Fords and Whites, but during Thankgiving and Christmas, they rented trucks and trailers to keep up with the extra shipping. We saw anything and everything during that time, I still like the Louisville, even over KW and Pete, those cabs are too small and the gauges are everywhere.

I hauled in and out of Carlstadt, NJ to our other warehouse and made a lot of backhauls throughout Northern Jersey. Where are you?

Steve


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Steve, I'm down at the south end. Just outside of Atlantic City. 
I must say the same about comparing the Louisvilles to other brands. We have had International's and GMC's in the past so I have been able to do a little comparing of my own. The Louisville has always been my preferred make. Even over the Ford F models. Jake.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

I have never heard of a Louisville truck. Was this a Ford Louisville?? like the Ford Super Duty? Or some thing different?

Thanks.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

It was the L series, built in Louisville, Ky., hence the Louisville name. Class 7, 8 and 9 trucks only. The hundred series were gas with up to 534 ci engines, the thousand series were diesel, with your choice of engines from Cat, Cummins and Detroit. Towards the end of the run, Ford had adapted an engine from the farm tractors to highway use and was offering it in these trucks, much like International did. They were excellent driving trucks!

They had huge windshields, your gauges were all centrally located, essentials were under the steering wheel and accessory gauges were located on a pod to your right that came out at 45 degrees to the dash. Normal conditions were set so that the gauges all read at 3:00 when things were OK. A quick glance and you knew what was going on. Your accessory swithches were on that pod too, and could be reached easily and without stretching. A well thought out truck. The run lasted from the early 70s to the late 90s, I'm sure you've seen them, Roadway had a fleet of them as did almost every trucking company I can think of at one time or another.

Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures in the computer, I know Bryan has some though. Are you listening, Bryan?


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Now I know what you are talking about. Like the L 9000. I have seen a lot of those. But have never had the opportunity to see the inside of one. The Louisville name is what threw me off.

Have you ever drove a Western Star? That is what I took my CDL driving test in. I forget the year, some thing like a 95 or so. It was pretty nice too.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

I grew up around LTS-8000's. One of the neat things about the louisvilles were that they never changed in appearance. They were the same basic body style from the first day they were built up until the LT-9513's replaced them in 97'. The only differences were updated versions of the grill which was nothing but a bolt-on that could easily be updated. Also, the headlights/turnsignals were changed in the last several years of the run. Still, not much of a body change though.
I never had the chance of running a Western Star truck . I have seen several but never up close. Jake.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

*New Update*

Ford started production of their F850 available this fall/ winter. I just got back from commercial dealer who showed me how small the f650 is compared to the new f850. He told me they would be available soon. 
The updates for the new f250/350 with the F*4 is nice as well. The trucks are supposed to ride like a car but still look the same.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Any word of the GVW on the 850?


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Nope sorry Pelican,
He didnt have the specs on it just yet if i find them ill post them. He said it was similar to the 800 just a little bigger and better


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

*F350 Tonka concept*

pic1


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

*F350 Tonka concept*

I found these on the net. What do you think?


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

pic2


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

pic2


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Power Stroke Registry had a big article in it on the Tonka. Too many electronics to go bad.

I guess I am too old fashioned to like that truck much. Also it would fall into the "butt ugly" catagory that Dodge and Chev are in. I would hate to see Ford stoop that low.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Is that the truck that will lower itself some when parked so the passengers can exit like a car?

Rick


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rooster _
> *Is that the truck that will lower itself some when parked so the passengers can exit like a car?
> 
> Rick *


Yes.

That makes it a truck for wusies. Men don't need that, they will either jump or use a step ladder like a true red neck.


----------

